# Any Shopsmith Experts?



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Due to space considerations, the Table Saw function of my Shopsmith is very important. I am constantly adjusting the fence or mitre for square. Does anyone have a good deal of experience with this? I love the machine and with the other tools in my shop, I have a great deal that I can accomplish. I just get frustrated. My machine is an older Mark 5 that I have restored as best as I can. Thanks. -Derek


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

I have an older Shopsmith as well, [inherited from my grandfather]. I haven't had lots of use with it yet, but I'm a member in a couple forums.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SSusers/ For Shopsmith users; When I got the shopsmith I had tons of questions(since it wasn't running, and I wasn't sure what parts were for the shopsmith etc) and all my questions were answered quickly....like this forum.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thank you. I'll have to wait until I get home from work. The wireless company with the little orange figure of a man blocks my attempt to see that site. -Derek


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've used a Shopsmith for a number of years but, woodworking is only a hobby for me. I have a Mark V 500 that's been upgraded to a 520. What model do you have? 

The user group mentioned earlier is great. There are dozens of very knowledgable folks there. 

I'd urge you to take the one day Shopsmith seminar when it comes to your area. It really helped me learn to set-up the tool so that everything is accurate. Go to www.shopsmith.com , get on their mailing list and look for a seminar. 

I know that once it's set up you should not have any problems. 

If you have any immediate issues contact me directly and I'll try to help.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

fibertech said:


> Due to space considerations, the Table Saw function of my Shopsmith is very important. I am constantly adjusting the fence or mitre for square. Does anyone have a good deal of experience with this? I love the machine and with the other tools in my shop, I have a great deal that I can accomplish. I just get frustrated. My machine is an older Mark 5 that I have restored as best as I can. Thanks. -Derek


 Hi,

Did you get your questions answered yet? If not let me know and I will try to answer them....

I have had a shopsmith since 1976 and added a second one last summer. I can assure you that when the alignment is done things stay for years..... given I do a cleaning and check the alignment at least once a year but it is not often that it needs any adjustment.

Ed


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks to all that responded. My Shopsmith is a Model 500 from the early 1950's. It was given to me by a dear friend that had it in his family all of this time. I have purchased everything that I could short of the large / expensive table upgrade. I did buy the newer fence. I believe that I need to take some time to go over all of the adjustments. Achieving square is difficult. -Derek


----------



## ks_swede (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree with reible. Once a thourough alignment is done it'll stay true for a long time. Mine has been going since 1987(model500) I don't use it much as a tablesaw any more but it's super as a drill press, lathe, and sanding. Good luck getting it set up I think you'll like it.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have decided to purchase a major upgrade. I am deciding on the 500 to 520 table upgrade with the pro fence, etc. Has anyone done this? I am having trouble trying to decide if I need the $700 or $1000 upgrade. -Derek


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

fibertech said:


> I have decided to purchase a major upgrade. I am deciding on the 500 to 520 table upgrade with the pro fence, etc. Has anyone done this? I am having trouble trying to decide if I need the $700 or $1000 upgrade. -Derek


 Hi,

Yes I have done the upgrade to my orginal 500 and for the 510r I got used. It is a major upgrade with major improvements, almost like having a new saw. The bad part is the cost is like a new saw too.

Unless you have to have it now I would look for a time when it is on sale and they offer free shipping. Remember the shipping is 5% + $25 (the last few years towards the end of the Christmas sale they have offer the free shipping but I have seen it other times as well). Make sure you are on the email list as they don't often tell you about the free shipping with postcards or flyers.

Make sure you check out:
www.ssug.org
Someone there has just done the upgrade and had some nice words about it too.

Check out this too if you haven't already:
http://www.songofthegreatlakes.com/shopsmith.htm

If you want more details let me know.

Ed


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Ed,
That was exactly what I was looking for. Yes, I get the email offers each week. I will bookmark the 2 sites when I get home. Thank you for the help (and to all). -Derek


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi fibertech,

Just want to check to make sure you got the free shipping offer or to remind you that it ends Monday March 13 at midnight EST.

The special link is:
http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/specials/index.htm

Ed


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks to all. I have made a couple of fine adjustments and bought some parts from Shopsmith. I am really thinking that given the tools in my shop, I can do much than I ever imagined. I just got some parts from Oak Park today and I am ready to tackle our kitchen remodeling. -Derek


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've had my SS since 1984. I upgraded from the 500 to the 520 a couple of years back and found it was worth every penny. My only regret was not having done it earlier. I ended up making the purchase at one of SS's Traveling Woodworking Seminars, and got a pretty good discount. 

In addition to the sites Ed recommended there is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SSusers/

Again, let me re-enforce Ed's comments about looking used. You could get a whole 'new' SS for the price of an upgrade. Buying used means you might have to wait for the right deal. I'm not so patient, so I bought mine new. 

Good luck. Berry


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

If you didn't already get an email from them... Shopsmith has announced that their "exciting new Personalized Owner's Home Page" it is now available at: 
www.Shopsmith.net

First 1000 to create one get free shipping on orders placed by May 31st.

You can set it up to add an icon to your desktop for quicker access. You can also personalize your page by adding any or all of several links to portions of the SS site.

To bad I just missed this "free shipping" offer as I just paid $16.49 shipping on a recent order!!!!

Ed


----------

